

It's poll feedback time: Almost EVERYBODY self-censors already - kimlelly

And you know what they say, self-censorship is the worst form of censorship.<p>See the results here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6017918<p>From now on, read HN comments with this in mind and draw your own conclusions.
======
antitrust
I self-censor because I want people to like me. If I accidentally blurt out
that I think Pearl Jam sucks or the Metallica black album "has some good
songs," they may decide I'm a moron and never talk to me again.

------
Zergy
It only takes one joke about killing Bambi hunting last weekend to cause some
people to think you’re a terrible human being who shouldn't be trusted.

------
kunil
Or people simply didn't care enough.

~~~
kimlelly
In that case, only severe pain can help us.

The thing is, it will be way more difficult to correct the problems, once we
really feel the pain.

